# 1st with my router



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I got a chance to use my new router today, i had a nice bit of teak, so 1st i cut a thin strip off and put it in a vice and hit it with a 16mm steel ball to make sure it would take a hit,
I made it with the tip of the forks a bit wider than the fork so it would take wider bands,
I stained it with a dark stainer and finished it off with some homemade bees wax what i was given, I'm going to put thera band gold on it when my roll comes, 
It can be shot hammer or gangster, it feels really nice in the had, Feel free to copy, jeff

The Blank









After routing









finished with dark stainer and bees wax

















The fished Job


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very cool looking shooter, nice finish.

Philly


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one Jeff, it looks good. You should be able to shift a few of these at the car boot sales.
Martin


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I love it Jeff







I really like the design and the finish mate. Well done Jeff, looks like you will be knocking them out in no time at all.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats nice Jeff good shaping


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice design.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Cheers lads, i will have to make a router table, cos ive been turning the router upside down and putting it between my legs ha ha, dont think my safety glasses will be much good if it slips ha ha, and i dont think the wife would be too pleased, jeff


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

looks good and a nice finish with the wax.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Cheers lads, i will have to make a router table, cos ive been turning the router upside down and putting it between my legs ha ha, dont think my safety glasses will be much good if it slips ha ha, and i dont think the wife would be too pleased, jeff


Sounds not too good









Great flip!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

The design saves wood as well, the V in the fork is the same as the V in the handle, so your next one has the V out all ready, jeff


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> The design saves wood as well, the V in the fork is the same as the V in the handle, so your next one has the V out all ready, jeff


I like to do that where possible, saving wood.

Great job jeff. Primo !!!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Another fantastic yet simple slingshot from the skillful hands of Jeff, bravo my friend!









That is an excellent shape and I love the idea of saving wood with the pre-cut gap. It's good to see you putting that router to work, if I were a betting man I'd say that your frame will sell incredibly well at the car boot. I know at least I love all of your work...

Now I really have to try and fix my router, because finishing the edges is so much easier....

Cheers - John

p.s........ please get yourself a router table, for your own good!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very Nice Jeff!!! I really like that one!!!!


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice Job! I like that!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff a really nice design, well executed. I like the beeswax finish. I will give the beeswax a try.
Chuck S.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Good craftsmanship!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Cheers every one, but to tell you the truth i didnt enjoy making it anywere near as much as the little Gypsy catapults, or naturals, with nataruls you never know what the finish will look like, jeff


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Cheers every one, but to tell you the truth i didnt enjoy making it anywere near as much as the little Gypsy catapults, or naturals, with nataruls you never know what the finish will look like, jeff


Jeff
before I got a router table..I clamped mine in a vice upside down.
It wasn`t ideal, but much safer than between your legs. Your`e a brave man my friend.
Even the router table scares me some with my fingers so close to the spinning cutter head.
Be careful!
P.S. That is a very nice looking slingshot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice job jeff,


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

Reminds me of a gothic window or flying buttresses when inverted! Love it!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeff,

That's a very nice looking shooter. I like the finish a lot, and the color too.

I agree with you about the greater pleasure that comes with making naturals. But with your new router and the power saw, I expect to see some very well designed and practical cattys from you, due to your long experience with many different types of slingshots and your unquestionable expertise as a hunter. It's doubtless that you know what works. I'm eagerly looking forward to what we will see from you in the future.

Hope we can do a trade some time.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Cheers lads, i will have to make a router table, cos ive been turning the router upside down and putting it between my legs ha ha, dont think my safety glasses will be much good if it slips ha ha, and i dont think the wife would be too pleased, jeff


That just freaks me out, I hope you were kidding! I have nothing but RESPECT for the router, nothing like a sharp blade spinning at 30,000 rpm to do some quick damage.
You don't need anything special for a table, a simple top with a hole and a 2x4 with clamps will work...good luck I don't want to hear about any "Lap-ectomys" lol


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Routers scare the crap out of me every time I use one. Mine just burned up, so now I am using an air die grinder.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice Jeff and looks like a good shooter. Not to mention very original!

The sharp point on the handle should help it slide into a pocket very well when you're out and about......of course I'm sure it's pure coincidence it was made this way!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Jeff
> before I got a router table..I clamped mine in a vice upside down.
> It wasn`t ideal, but much safer than between your legs. Your`e a brave man my friend.
> Even the router table scares me some with my fingers so close to the spinning cutter head.
> ...


I don't clamp mine. I know it's not safe, but I don't put it between my legs either.







I just lay the frame on the table and route it while I hold it.

Nice work Jeff. The router takes away some of the handwork that we enjoy, but it gives us back the time we adore.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I like the fluidity of the lines. Jeff nice design.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

tis a very splendid thing Mr Jeff.


----------

